# where is a good place to buy plastisol transfers?



## Georgiatshirt (May 21, 2011)

Where is a good place to buy them from?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Place to Buy?*

heattransferwharehouse.com, transferexpress.com and acetransco.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's 2 great lists at the top of this section of the forum that can give you some places to buy plastisol transfers

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t149899.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you referring to stock or custom plastisol transfers?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

here i did the search for you 
T-Shirt Forums Search Results

but i guess youll have to click the search button again


----------

